# 14 year old labrador now going to the toilet in the house



## avarils (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

If someone has any advice regarding this issue i'm having I would be very very grateful.
My 14 year old lab, up until about 2 months ago was in really good health, no issues climbing stairs and running around the park.
With two months his walking has slowed right down, his hind legs have become very stiff and he cannot climb stairs and struggles to get up from polished flooring.

The vet has prescribed him some Metacam (painkiller and anti inflamitory) which has made a reasonable difference, especially with the hind leg stiffness. Blood test results show nothing untoward.

He's eating normally (still very greedy  and going to the toilet regularly. The only thing is that he has started to go toilet in the house. Number 2s only. I can be right there with him and he won't make any attempt to let me know (as he always used to). I take him out regularly now to give him every opportunity but yesterday for example, he didn't want to go toilet outside, within 10 minutes of bringing him indoors he went toilet. He still however lets me know when he wants to go number 1.

The vet seems to think it might be dementia - it may well be but all I know is that his other behavior hasn't changed, he's still has the same personality, his tail is always wagging and he's always on the lookout for food, could dementia just be effecting his toilet habits?

I realise he is a very old dog and eventually having to say goodbye to him is in my mind all the time. I'm so worried. If I cannot find a solution to this toilet problem them we will continue until the vet tells me (or I know for sure) that it's time to say goodbye. I just hate seeing him like this and I think he feels guilty when he's done it.

If anyone has had to deal with this issue or has any ideas please let me know,

Many thanks


Ryan


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

avarils said:


> Hi,
> 
> If someone has any advice regarding this issue i'm having I would be very very grateful.
> My 14 year old lab, up until about 2 months ago was in really good health, no issues climbing stairs and running around the park.
> ...


At his age it could well be Cognitive dysfunction along with arthritic changes thats causing his physical problems too.

With CDS they can start to get things like loss of house training, other signs too are often, not being so reponsive to owners or commands, although some can become more clingy. Often too they tend to sleep longer and more soundly in the day, and often awake and active and even pacing at night. Other signs are wanting to go out in the garden, then they stand there looking like they are wondering what they are doing out there, only to come back in and toilet inside, as it progresses they can even walk into corners and cant figure out who to get out again, and just an allround air about them of confusion at times.

What has helped a lot of dogs is something called Aktivait its a neutracuetical to help with optimum brain function in older dogs. You can get it online too as its not a drug as such. Members on here have tried it and had excellent results too, so well worth a try. If you want to read more.
http://www.vetplus.co.uk/PDF/LEAF/aktivait_leaflet.pdf

There are other veterinary only prescription drugs like Vivitonin which helps with increased blood supply to the brain, Vivitonin is an older one now and there are also now other things, but these you will have to speak to the vet about.

Its worth trying the Aktivait first though as thats helped quite a few dogs, where the other things like vivitonin didnt get such good results or didnt work.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry i cant really help tis sad when they are not themselves.

My aunts lab is now 11yrs old and he has had issues with his leags all his life, he was born with no cartalige in the elbow joints in his front legs. He now has arthritis in all his legs and his back is all not in the best of health. The vets said he would only live till he was 6yrs old so hes done well really.

He has the same problem as your dog though as he has gone down hill slightly in recent months and he has also started going for number 2's in the house. We think he doesnt have 100% feeling in the back half and going to the toilet just takes him by surprise.

If your dog has now got trouble with his legs it may be a simmilar thing reguarding the toileting in the house.

Sorry ive not been much help but your not alone with this issue, and i hape u can find something to help your boy soon. It may just be part of getting old.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a similar problem with one of my Goldens. Tora was diagnosed with arthritis of the spine when she was about ten years. At first, she was stiff and her back legs didn't work too well. As the disease progressed, pressure was put on certain nerves in her spine and she became less and less continent. She could hold her wee's but seemed unaware of motions. Luckily they were firm and not difficult to pick up. At first it was something we could put up with, but eventually she was leaving little poos all over the house and you had to rather careful where you put your feet. She was banned to the utility room at night so we knew where the nighttime output would be. Eventually her hind legs became less able to support her and she started dragging her feet so that sores developed and along with a number of other health issues we made the hard decision to have her pts. She was nearly fourteen so I feel we tried our best with her.
It's possible something similar is happening to your dog. Tora was in all other respects the same as she had always been just didnt notice that she needed to go outside, so I'm certain as I can be that she didn't have dementia. I found a Bioflow magnetic collar helped her a lot initially and may be worth trying.
Good luck


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

One thing I would add too, to help his problem of getting up and getting a purchase on the floor, I have a tiled hall and kitchen that can be slippy and got round it by purchasing corded type carpet runners with a latex back that are non slip and very cheap. They are easy to wash and dry if need be, but they certainly help the old dogs a lot with getting up and moving about, even if not the most aesthetically pleasing to look at.


----------



## avarils (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow thank you so much for the quick responses. I have just purchased some Activait from Amazon it will arrive tomorrow, I will let you know how he gets on with it. I'll give the vet a call on my way home to make sure it won't interfere with anything else he is taking (Cosequin DS and metacam) but I'm sure it will be fine 

I really really appreciate all of the advice. It's such a horrible feeling knowing your best friend is not feeling well, I feel so glad I asked for help here on this site


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

avarils said:


> Wow thank you so much for the quick responses. I have just purchased some Activait from Amazon it will arrive tomorrow, I will let you know how he gets on with it. I'll give the vet a call on my way home to make sure it won't interfere with anything else he is taking (Cosequin DS and metacam) but I'm sure it will be fine
> 
> I really really appreciate all of the advice. It's such a horrible feeling knowing your best friend is not feeling well, I feel so glad I asked for help here on this site


It shouldnt be a problem as it is a neutracuetical so shouldnt interfer. Quite a few members with old dogs have found its made a huge difference so well worth trying.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

avarils said:


> Wow thank you so much for the quick responses. I have just purchased some Activait from Amazon it will arrive tomorrow, I will let you know how he gets on with it. I'll give the vet a call on my way home to make sure it won't interfere with anything else he is taking (Cosequin DS and metacam) but I'm sure it will be fine
> 
> I really really appreciate all of the advice. It's such a horrible feeling knowing your best friend is not feeling well, I feel so glad I asked for help here on this site


My 14.1/2 yr old collie is on Aktivait and has recently been prescribed a low dose of Rimadyl.

The Aktivait takes a while to get into the system. I believe about 2 months so it won't work immediately. I understand that 'Senilife' shows a more instant result.

Another thing you could try for the for the stiffness/arthiritis is a Bioflow collar. They don't work for every animal/human but for some can have almost miraculous results.


----------



## avarils (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi Siskin,
Thanks for your post
I've never been one to believe in magnetic treatments however I'm researching the Bioflow magnetic collar, I'm happy to try anything 

Thanks very much


----------



## GoldenRetrieverman (Sep 7, 2012)

I remember years ago my last Golden was prescribed metacam for her stiff joints, it worked really well but i found it made her sleep a lot more. Do you find this happens with your Labrador?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

avarils said:


> Hi Siskin,
> Thanks for your post
> I've never been one to believe in magnetic treatments however I'm researching the Bioflow magnetic collar, I'm happy to try anything
> 
> Thanks very much


Neither did I, avarils, but the change in Tora was amazing and within hours. The following day she was much better on her legs. The effect seemed to last about a year before we had to try something else. However there wasn't a lot of change to Jodi who wasn't so badly affected by arthritis anyway.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Siskin said:


> Neither did I, avarils, but the change in Tora was amazing and within hours. The following day she was much better on her legs. The effect seemed to last about a year before we had to try something else. However there wasn't a lot of change to Jodi who wasn't so badly affected by arthritis anyway.


Several years ago a friend of mine slipped off a path whilst walking with her OH and friends in the Lake District. A tree broke her fall otherwise she wouldn't have survived but when I saw her 2-3 months later she could hardly walk and was still in great pain. She'd had physio etc but it hadn't helped much and I suggested she borrow my Bioflow bracelet, which I have to admit hadn't really done anything for me. The result was amazing, almost unbelieveable. She was more or less back ot normal the next time I saw her.


----------



## avarils (Jul 11, 2011)

He's been on it for four days now, and it is certainly helping in terms of his movement. In the morning he's stiff again though so I think the metacam doesn't quite last the full 24 hours. Yes he's sleeping a lot but only slightly more than usual. When I get home from work to pick him up from my parents, the first thing he wants to do is play, but then he settles down after eating, next to me on the sofa.
That Activait has already been delivered apparently so I'll get him on that this evening!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I found that Metacam made the dogs sleepy at first, but after a while they adjusted and were back to normal sleep patterns.
Hope the Activait does the trick, but don't discount the magnetic collars, it really did seem to work for Tora. We were at the stage of seriously getting the vet in as she was so bad, but the collar amazingly well and so quickly. I could hardly believe what happened to be honest


----------



## avarils (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Siskin,

Just thought I'd let you know that he's wearing his first magnetic collar today, I have no expectations but I've got my fingers crossed 

Thanks again


----------



## avarils (Jul 11, 2011)

Just an update:
Magnetic collar didn't seem to make a visible difference. A day after giving him the Activait, he seemed to become quite disorientated and unsteady. I stopped giving him that. I decided to take him to another vet for a second opinion, and on inspecting his gums, and then confirming with a blood test afterwards he has anaemia. I'm waiting for further tests to determin the reason why he is anaemic.
It certainly could explain why the magnetic collar made little or no difference.
The vet has also given him something called Vivitonin (instead of the Activait) which has made an immediate positive difference. He's still weak and I suppose will remain so until the underlying cause and symtoms of the anaemia are treated.
I've changed vets by the way.


----------



## avarils (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,

Unfortunately I had to have Zac put to sleep as he had Leukaemia and became very week indeed - that was the cause of his anaemia.

I have an almost full packet of Activate I would like to donate to whoever wants it. Im taking the rest of his stuff to the dogs trust. I also have some Cosequin DS. The other medicines like Metacam are prescribed by a vet only so Ill get rid of that.

Please message me and Ill post it off to you!

Thanks


----------



## Jordansaurus (Jan 7, 2013)

avarils said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately I had to have Zac put to sleep as he had Leukaemia and became very week indeed - that was the cause of his anaemia.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss  RIP Zac xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

avarils said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately I had to have Zac put to sleep as he had Leukaemia and became very week indeed - that was the cause of his anaemia.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear that Zac had leukemia and there was nothing they could do, always to hard a decision.

Im sure Zac had a wonderful life with you and knew he was much loved.

Run forever free in sunshine Zac at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Zac, must have all been very hard for you.
It does sound as if there was little to be done and his time had come.
He's living the good life now at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## avarils (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes I we did all we could. It was an un-treatable form of Leukemia, but we did try him on steroids to make him comfortable and give him a good few weeks. To do that we had to take him off the metacam. Two days later it was obvious that the steroids were not working and without the pain relief he was stuggling.
The hardest thing I've ever done - but I had no choice.

Now I've got to work out how to scatter his ashed in his favorite park (Hampstead Heath) without being rugby tackled by the warden!


----------

